# Pizza Oven Part 2



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, it was a success…took about 25 minutes total. 20 minutes to ‘bake’ and another 5 minutes on low to melt the parm and mozzarello cheese.
I put two grates together and also used a defuser. Had the flame on medium most of the time. and covered tightly. I keep picking up the edge of the crust to check the bottom to make sureit wasn’t burning. 

After it was done I used a spatula and it slid right off onto the counter. It was delicious with a very crispy bottom.
It was Pizza store quality.

I just used a jar sauce, sprinkled with garlic powder, Italian seasoning and hot red pepper.
The last two pics is where I got the idea from…a stove top gas pizza oven…
I just saved the head knot a lot of money!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

It looks wonderful. Did it mostly steam the pizza?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Your iron skillet looks like mine, totally grody on the outside and a little inside but nice and seasoned where it's used.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> It looks wonderful. Did it mostly steam the pizza?


No, it tasted like I did it in the oven. But, It gave me an idea,
after cooking a pizza in the oven, after you remove it - cover it an put 
it on top of the stove (on low) for a few minutes to really crisp up the
crust.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my stars that looks fantastic it HAD to be good no doubt.

I agree on the skillet, that is a sign of a great skillet, money can't replace one like that.

What is that rusty thingy on your stove with a hole rusted in it? I have never seen anything like that before.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

The rusty thing is a heat defuser. You put it under pots to defuse the hot flame when you don’t want to burn what you’re cooking.
The handle fell off and it rusted out.
I paid 5.00 for it it’s now 10.00 …inflation bites.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Joann, that is just too cool. I wish we had gas cooking but we only have electric. Sounds like a good price for a good product.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

Two Knots said:


> Well, it was a success…took about 25 minutes total. 20 minutes to ‘bake’ and another 5 minutes on low to melt the parm and mozzarello cheese.
> I put two grates together and also used a defuser. Had the flame on medium most of the time. and covered tightly. I keep picking up the edge of the crust to check the bottom to make sureit wasn’t burning.
> 
> After it was done I used a spatula and it slid right off onto the counter. It was delicious with a very crispy bottom.
> ...



Looks great!!

I made pizza at a hotel like that once, cause I didn't have an oven, it worked out excellent!


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> The rusty thing is a heat defuser. You put it under pots to defuse the hot flame when you don’t want to burn what you’re cooking.
> The handle fell off and it rusted out.
> I paid 5.00 for it it’s now 10.00 …inflation bites.
> 
> View attachment 683559


Why don't you just turn the heat down? 😄


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

My burners are powerful. They never go all the way down to a itty bitty flame like my old stove did. 
Once I turn it down all the way to low - it locks there and I can’t go any lower.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> My burners are powerful. They never go all the way down to a itty bitty flame like my old stove did.
> Once I turn it down all the way to low - it locks there and I can’t go any lower.


How about moving the pan to a cold burner? 
I'm only asking because I've never heard of a heat diffuser. 😊


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

What do you mean cold burner? 
How would it continue to cook on a cold burner? 
My daughter has a Vicking and often uses a defuser
when she has to cook sauces, puddings, things that
take some time to cook and require a lot of attention 
or they’ll burn. 

Of course you don’t need a defuser if your cooking potatoes 
for mashed potatoes or soups etc… Or if your frying something that
you‘re giving it all your attention.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

@Two Knots - I guess you mean when you can't really watch it. I was picturing a too hot cast iron pan that retains heat, getting too hot. It would continue to cook on a cold burner but not as much.

Isn't that what a double boiler is for? Sauces & puddings? Hollandaise comes to mind.

That's kind of weird that an expensive stove wouldn't have a very low flame.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, when I cook sauce with meatballs and sausage and also things like stew that you have to watch and stir frequently - the defuser comes in handy, as you don’t have to be such 
a ‘watch pot.’ It guarantees no burnt bottoms. 
I don’t like double boilers it takes too long, I gave mine away.


----------

